# WHERE CAN I GET TERRARIUMS LIKE THIS!?!?



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 22, 2017)

Very interested in mimicking this style display. However this person is from the UK and I'm in the US. Can anyone point me in a helpful direction as to where I can possibly order something like this in the US  





Each display is 12x12x12 individually

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vespers (Mar 23, 2017)

You would have to get them custom ordered from companies like Sherman Tanks or Protean Terrarium Design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## photographer11 (Mar 23, 2017)

vespers said:


> You would have to get them custom ordered from companies like Sherman Tanks or Protean Terrarium Design.


This was my first thought also.  I've heard great reviews from SHerman Tanks.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. I'll look into it. Much appreciated.  I haven't been able to find any decent "cube" frameless terrariums to use and the ones I do find are all in the UK.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 23, 2017)

Those are perfect!!!! A bit pricey but dam near exactly what I wanted thanks again guys


----------



## MrTwister (Mar 23, 2017)

Seems like some thing that would be easy to build out of sheet acrylic. Not sure on cost, but if you looking for a lot of enclosures may be cheaper then buying them.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 23, 2017)

Yea I. Found a couple cool DIY videos I will have fun with but I want 2 or 3 nice cube displays. Like above. The DIY  much more cost effective but that will take some trial and error from me lol


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 23, 2017)

Does Sherman Tanks have a website?  I only see them on Facebook.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 23, 2017)

That's what I noticed too @Jeff23 but I found exactly what i was looking for on protean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Aculeus (Mar 26, 2017)

You could also try ebay and search for acrylic display, acrylic terrarium, acrylic cube.... Not sure if you are only looking for glass. Some very decent stuff on ebay. I've also found used glass housings that was already partitioned.


----------



## jaycied (Apr 12, 2017)

Could you put the links to the DIYs you found?


----------



## InvertAdict (May 5, 2017)

You can always glue three cages together if you really want something like that.


----------

